# Citizen Independent 1481010, I Need Help Resetting It After A New Batt



## Philaeus (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I've had this Citizen Independent 1481010 for several years. It was part of my collection that I have been slowly selling, and I never even wore the watch.

The battery had died, so I got a replacement before trying to sell it, and I have not been able to get it started up correctly.

under the cover, the label states

"Press 4-PB all together when replacing battery. 280-44 one jewel. C351

I tried pressing the 4 buttons whilst replacing the battery, to no avail. Subsequently the watch has kind of come to life again, but in an erratic manner: occasionally it beeps, and right now it looks like it is working, but if I press the "light" button, the screen scrambles and it goes blank, only to restart a few minutes later.

If any of you have any suggestions, I would be most appreciative, as the only watch repair man in Edinburgh whom I trust is a man who can fix a mechanical watch. Not one of these.

Cheetrs,

Tobias


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

the 1481010 is a large range and difficult to recognize from your description. I've a number of different models myself but I'm not sure what model it is that you have. Perhaps if you could put a picture up of the actual watch you have I'll be able to compare to my own when I get home tonight.


----------



## Philaeus (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for your quick response. Mine looks like this:










though this is not my wrist.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

lol, typical, not one of the ones I have, but one of the ones I want. 

I won't be able to help you on the setting instructions as all the models I have are different from the one you have. Hopefully someone else will be able to help.

One point though, have you tried holding all four buttons in as you insert the battery?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

the manual says to press and hold all four buttons for a couple of seconds (all digital segments should light at this point) then release the buttons, once you have released you should press any one button once at which point it should beep to say it has reset

hope this helps

wookie


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! I have never seen those before.

Off to google......


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

My personal favourite is the Multi-coloured LED model. I've got two in stainless steel (one has a short bracelet) and one in plastic as well as a number of the other digital models and a few of the analogues. They may all be quartz, but they are an interesting range of quartz.

Not my pictures, all borrowed;


----------

